# Recommend me an amp



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I just picked up an Image Dynamics ID12 in a sealed box. I know the thing can take some power and I want some decent bass. Have been running with a small Rockford Phosgate amp but it's overheating just from sitting in the car.

I was looking at Memphis audio and JL 500/1's but are there any other recommendations.

I want a Monoblock amp that will put's out enough power that it won't kill itself but also doesn't kill my wallet.

Thanks.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

im sure it would be a lot easier for someone here to recommend something if you give a price range. :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

JBL bp600.1 is a great amp for many single 12" subs


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Any of the MMATS class D amps will push that thing. Pricey though. But the best.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hifonics on a budget, US Amps otherwise.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Ended up going with a Soundstream PCA1000D.

I've had good luck in the past with Soundstream and I got a good deal on the amp.










Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

